# Spring to Fall Tactics



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I was thinking recently, although I try not to, and I thought I'd ask you guys how does your fall tactics differ from your spring techniques. Significantly? or Not much. What subtle changes make a difference? It seems that patterns change for Crappie, Bluegill, and Perch but in subtle ways. Thanks for your help,--Tim


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm probably in the minority on this one but my tatics are about the same for bluegill whether it'd be spring or fall. I use the same lures in both seasons and if I go with live bait it's always waxworms. The only thing that changes for me is the depth at which I'm fishing for them. Other than that I can usually find good numbers and some big uns in the same spots in both seasons. Now if I had a boat with some electronics it might be a different story.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

The thing I have learned is that to be successful all year long you must "Match-The-Hatch" and know what their food source is in every micro season. Crappies in CJ will cycle minnows, invertebrates, bugs, shad fry, bluegill fry, other fry, shad, and then invertebrates, bugs, and minnows again. This "food cycle" runs true with all fish and wild animals. If you know what they are targeting, you'll know where they can be caught.

In Spring they are gourging for the spawn and in Fall they gourge before Winter. The biggest changes that you have to make and the hardest fishing from the bank is in the summer and during the day.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

My take on this is In the Spring I fish shallow because it warns up faster..Summer fish deeper where the water is cooler...Fall the shallows again the cold rains make the deeper water cooler..I have found the depth varies,,and when you find the right depth they also suspend over deeper water at that depth..One thing I have noticed is the bigger ones are a foot or two deeper than the little ones...At least that was the pattern for me this season..Use a slip bobber and change the depth untill you find them...Good Fishing....JIM....CL....


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I belive spring crappie are the easier target... super tight on structure. i use more minnows in the spring. summer crappie still have me confused. minnows work in the fall too, but my better days in fall seem to come when im using a tube jig or twister. slip bobbers are a great tool to have when searching for the right depth, as jim said. i was fishing for bass at nimi the other day and caught a 11" crappie on 1/4 oz chrome ratl-trap.... they're hungry.


----------

